# what cichlid for 20 gallon tank?



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

they can only be from these websites:


: South American Cichlids - Live Fish - PetSmart 


: South & Central American Cichlids - Freshwater Fish - Live Fish & Rock available at PETCO.com


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

None of those.

20g you are in dwarf cichlid territory and minimal numbers at that. 
Rams,Apistos,Curviceps, and many others fit this bill.


Take a look at this site
Apistogramma and Dwarf Cichlids in Aquarium


----------



## kweenbee2791 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah, the previous advice is absolutely correct. A 20 gal is uncomfortabe for a single cichled that reaches 5-6" at full growth. I would go with a maximun of 2 dwarf breed cichlids or get a bigger tank. Rams are really cool cichlids that don't get big and would work for a 20 gal. Only 2 though in that size. They come in alot of cool colorations too! Just make sure to give them plenty of hiding spaces and a finer substrate. My bigger cichlids love to rearrange their tanks! Larger stone substrates tend to make their noses raw from moving it around.  Good luck! Cichlids are awesome!


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

are yellow labs considered dwarfs? i have heard they were


----------



## kweenbee2791 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm not sure if the yellow cichlid you're referring to is a dwarf or not. Sorry. I do know that most Rams don't get bigger than 3". If you google "cichlid statistics" there are many cichlid sites that will pop up. You can view the maximum size of all kinds of cichlids. That's probably a good place to start and figure out what's available in your area. I, personally, don't recommend purchasing fish online and having them shipped. Not only is it VERY expensive, it's VERY stressful for the fish. Good luck! Cichlids are awesome fish!


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

kweenbee2791 said:


> I'm not sure if the yellow cichlid you're referring to is a dwarf or not. Sorry. I do know that most Rams don't get bigger than 3". If you google "cichlid statistics" there are many cichlid sites that will pop up. You can view the maximum size of all kinds of cichlids. That's probably a good place to start and figure out what's available in your area. I, personally, don't recommend purchasing fish online and having them shipped. Not only is it VERY expensive, it's VERY stressful for the fish. Good luck! Cichlids are awesome fish!


oh my bad, i think yellow labs are african cichlids, but would like 3 female convicts be able to live in a 20 gallon long? i say all females because idk what i would do with all the baby convicts if i got a breeding pair


----------

